# Kiser Lake boat rental ???



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone know the number and/or have information on boat rental on Kiser Lake? Got few friends coming into town and am looking to take them out on Kiser.


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

Marina/Camp Office (seasonally)
937-362-3565 ?????

FYI...i think boats with motors aren't allowed. i could be wrong, alot of old info on websites.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep no motors at all not even trolling motors and you can reserve a boat if you call ahead its 20 dollars on say or Sunday and 10$ during the week there nice 14' b bottom aluminum boats some row boats and a few kayaks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

That's not a bad price, you know what the hours of operation are? Still waiting to hear back from my friends on if they wanna go this route which I'm sure they will.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think they open at 7 am or 8 am and close at 8 pm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the help. Keep trying to get them to get kayaks so we can avoid boat rental but no luck so far.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

No problem and good luck red rattle traps do very well there and black 3" grubs do to 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

summer hours are 6am to 10pm at the bait shop. at least it was 2 years ago


----------

